# Where to buy (πετιμέζι) petimézi ?



## Emil (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all;

I usually buy black molasses in uk (extract from sugar cane) and is sold in health food shops.

In Turkey the closest equivalent is pekmez and sold in most supermarkets - like in Greece it is made from various fruits instead of sugar cane.

Thanks.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Emil said:


> Hi all;
> 
> I usually buy black molasses in uk (extract from sugar cane) and is sold in health food shops.
> 
> ...


The grocery store should have it. Carob syrop (charoupomelo) is also really good.


----------



## Emil (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks I'll try the carob.

I actually chanced upon a jar of "Molasses" this afternoon, selling for the pricely sum of 5-6 euros. Fortuitously they tasted very smooth indeed.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Emil said:


> Thanks I'll try the carob.
> 
> I actually chanced upon a jar of "Molasses" this afternoon, selling for the pricely sum of 5-6 euros. Fortuitously they tasted very smooth indeed.


I use the carob syrop to make chocolate milk for the kids. They have no idea I am cheating.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emil said:


> Hi all;
> 
> I usually buy black molasses in uk (extract from sugar cane) and is sold in health food shops.
> 
> ...


I live in Thessaloniki and Petimizi from AB supermarket (Basilopoulos). 

Lesley


----------

